# Tired of unnecessary Car Fines??



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was told recently that traffic police are on monthly targets for fining the public.
Maybe i am a bit behind and everyone knew this, but please... 

I done my monthly trip to the care hire company, which i normally receive at least one car fine a month (due to the fact that car parking is scarce)
but i turned up this month to find over 1,900 aed bill.. 

Off to the traffic dept. and finally after 3 re-directions to the right person and before i even opened my mouth he said '' dont even begin to complain ''. I said ''i wasnt going to, i would just like a reason for the fines so i don't make the same mistake again''. ''New Rules" he said, so i asked ''ok, no problem what are they? '', ''ok yani dont worry, all ur fines are clear, just leave''..

Halas u cant converse with the authorites, so left with no explanation!! and prob many more fines to come 

Anyone else feel hard done by?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't you just love living in a tax free country.....


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i fell for that too!


----------



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Where did Dubai get all their money ;-)


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Kerry13 said:


> ''ok yani dont worry, all ur fines are clear, just leave''..


Does that _really_ mean you won't have to pay them?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Kerry13 said:


> Where did Dubai get all their money ;-)


Recently? From Abu Dhabi, previously from Russian and Iran.... But that was in need of a little washing...

Allegedly...


----------



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

he was going to clear the fines for me,,, then he went into the system to find out that the car hire company had paid anyway..

Abu Dhabi is the same,, my friend went in to the AD courts to reduce her 5,500aed traffic bill and ended up paying 1,300 aed..


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

dubai is abu dhabi's ***** now!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

jander13 said:


> dubai is abu dhabi's ***** now!



is that PUPPET...





Kerry13 said:


> Tired of unnecessary Car Fines??
> I was told recently that traffic police are on monthly targets for fining the public.
> Maybe i am a bit behind and everyone knew this, but please...


Certainly seems to be the case the cops seem to be hiding in various locations waiting to do people for lane discipline etc

they are finding new ways to increase revenue all the time Speed Camers on SZR


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Recently? From Abu Dhabi, previously from Russian and Iran.... But that was in need of a little washing...
> 
> Allegedly...


I heard that some Russian went into a local bank a couple of weeks ago to open a new account, with initial deposit of $2,000,000 in cash, accepted no questions asked!! Jersey has/had a reputation similar to this, yet when I was back last month, I took 5k out of my HSBC account and paid it into my Lloyds account (needed cash to avoid clearance system or fee's) and was given the 3rd degree by the Lloyds cashier!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> yet when I was back last month, I took 5k out of my HSBC account and paid it into my Lloyds account (needed cash to avoid clearance system or fee's) and was given the 3rd degree by the Lloyds cashier!


Were you wearing a stripy t-shirt and a mask?


----------

